# Goodyear mens Double Eagle



## rideahiggins (May 13, 2012)

I picked up this mnes Goodyear double eagle this week and am having a hard time finding any info on it. Any one know more about it?


----------



## bikecrazy (May 13, 2012)

Built by Columbia. Love the chainguard!


----------



## Dope54 (May 14, 2012)

*nice*

that chaingaurd is a hard to find item. ive seen Alexander rocket, Manton & smith, columbia, and monarks with them. i'll take that one if you wanna get rid of it


----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2012)

I have what is probably a very late '39/early '40 girls Shelby Speedline with the same guard. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (May 14, 2012)

I've seen that guard on monarks and my buddy has one i'm sure he would sell, but the frame and fork look columbia.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 14, 2012)

The bike is a Columbia...that guard was used on that model at least a year ( I had one on a girls), also on a 40 Monark, late 30's Iver johnson, and some shelby produced bicycles...it got around.
Chris


----------



## ozzmonaut (May 14, 2012)

It is a columbia, but if I saw that guard by itself I'd think it was a monark. I guess that's what I'm used to seeing it on the most.


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 14, 2012)

*1948-53 Columbia...*

The chain guard was made by McCully used on various bikes mentioned above stock item on 40-42 Monarks and Manton and Smith and Alexander Rocket... sometimes chrome plated some have a circle stamped in them...


----------

